# Fender Bassbreaker 45 Combo



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Played around on this amp for a couple hours today at L&M and I was quite impressed. Very good tone for such an inexpensive amp. Anyone else had a chance to play this amp?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

One of the guys over on Strat-Talk picked one up, and is really happy with it.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've looked at them and a guy was playing through the 7w the other night at my local store. It sounded pretty good but not earth shattering. I also looked at the prices, they didn't seem so "inexpensive" to me. Most models only seemed to be a hair less than similar older "classic" models. I doubt I would ever get one, the whole idea behind them, a bit more bass-y/fat than standard model lines, runs counter to what I want in a Fender amp.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like. Nice set of features too.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I've looked at them and a guy was playing through the 7w the other night at my local store. It sounded pretty good but not earth shattering. I also looked at the prices, they didn't seem so "inexpensive" to me. Most models only seemed to be a hair less than similar older "classic" models. I doubt I would ever get one, the whole idea behind them, a bit more bass-y/fat than standard model lines, runs counter to what I want in a Fender amp.


Well definitely to each his own. I liked the big fat sound. Not sure where you're going to get a classic model like this with EL34's and a built-in attenuator. As I said I think its pretty inexpensive. If it weren't for the bad Canadian dollar right now this amp would be closer to the 1k mark.
I just got rid of a Carr Impala and although the build quality of this Fender wouldn't hold a candle to it the tone was pretty much along the same lines and not far off. For $1,200 I think its a great value. For me the Impala was just too big and expensive of an amp to sit there as I don't gig anymore. 
I may just pick up this Bassbreaker as cheap amp with decent tones to fool around with now and then. With the attenuator to take it down to 1 watt it'll be great for home.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had a chance to check out the 30/18 today. Beautiful cleans. Couldn't really check out the dirt side as you have to crank it to for it to break up. I bet it would sound fantastic though. 
Looking at the features between the 2 I would lean towards the 45.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fretzel said:


> I had a chance to check out the 30/18 today. Beautiful cleans. Couldn't really check out the dirt side as you have to crank it to for it to break up. I bet it would sound fantastic though.
> Looking at the features between the 2 I would lean towards the 45.


I agree about the cleans. I went back to L&M today to sit with the bassbreaker 45 a second time with my CS Nocaster. I just sold my Carr Impala and I have to say the cleans are just about as good as the Carr. I wouldn't have believed it unless I heard it my self. 
I take the attenuator all the way down to 1 watt and bring up the gain. Not sure how I feel about the way it breaks up. Different than I'm used to. This is the first amp I've ever played with EL34's. I'd like to hear how it sounds with my Kingsley pedals. I just worry about how reliable this amp would be. Probably not a worry though as I'll probably never take it out of my music room. I didn't really take notice how quiet it was as its pretty noisy in L&M with the guy on my right shredding some metal and the guy on my left fumbling through some blues. I'm sure its got some faults being such a cheap amp. 
I'm probably gonna bring this home as I have 30 days to decide whether to keep it. And despite the way some reviewers feel about the looks of the amp I like the looks of it better than Fenders traditional look.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the tone Paul gets about 4:30 in. 





I quite like the looks. What o find funny is how the features vary greatly per amp. The 45 is great. But only one channel and I believe no verb. 
The 30 is the only one with 2 channels. The dirt channel is volume and tone, that's it. 
The 15 is a 112 with a 3 gain structure switch. Has reverb and a line out with speaker emulation. 

All in all cool amps but I think I would go crazy trying to pick one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

fretzel said:


> The 45 is great. But only one channel and I believe no verb.


The funny thing about reverb is I've never been able to be with out it. I've owned a couple amps like the Dr Z Carmen Ghia and Stangray where people have said that the tone is so rich you don't miss the reverb, but I always did and ended up buying a Dr Zverb. Well this bassbreaker 45 is one of those amps I can see being with out reverb. Although if I end up with it I'll probably add a reverb unit of some sort but I won't be in a hurry to do so.
As for one channel, I like simple one channel amps. One of my favorite amps, the Dr Z Carmen Ghia had only one channel a Volume and tone knob.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 2 channel plus boost but truth be told, I typically just use the clean side with pedals. But options are always appealing. LOL


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I NEED reverb, but that doesn't necessarily mean my amp needs to have it. Sure it's nice to have in the amp, but pedals are way more versatile anyhow.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I only ever use a touch. And it's always been from my amp. Where do you like to place it? Loop or in to front?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I'll put this amp on the back burner. Reliability is a concern I had. I went in to L&M lastnight to plug in to it again and the Bassbreaker 18/30 that was beside it was pulled off the floor. The salesguy told me it developed serious issues.
Yeah I know, it could happen to any amp but when I was already a little concerned about the reliability then on the Bassbreaker series amps doesn't even make it more than a week or 2 in store. Think I'll stick to more known quality amps.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

The Allen Old Flame that you're considering (in the other thread) will crush the Fender in every way imaginable.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

fretzel said:


> I have a 2 channel plus boost but truth be told, I typically just use the clean side with pedals. But options are always appealing. LOL


I think you said you had the same amp as me, and that's what I have been doing also...cant get enough of it. 

I saw these Fenders at my local L&M's. The price tag wasn't for me, so I didn't noodle on them, but they did catch my eye. I like the new look though I think the older designs are timeless. Not sure if this lokk will be


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Funny thing is, one of the selling points is how "road worthy" it is. 
Let others test them for a while. LOL


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I think you said you had the same amp as me, and that's what I have been doing also...cant get enough of it.
> 
> I saw these Fenders at my local L&M's. The price tag wasn't for me, so I didn't noodle on them, but they did catch my eye. I like the new look though I think the older designs are timeless. Not sure if this lokk will be



How do you have your ycs dialled in? What type of guitar are you using? 

I like the look of the bassbreaker but your right, something about the old tweed look.....


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

fretzel said:


> How do you have your ycs dialled in? What type of guitar are you using?
> 
> I like the look of the bassbreaker but your right, something about the old tweed look.....


I've been playing my Strat through an EP booster on mid setting and often a Zoom G3 right into the front of the amp in the clean channel. I've been using the g3 mostly for trem and delay and I use the amps verb. I think on USA mode (will have to look). The G3 is new for me and I'm going to try going into the loop with some of it's modelling tones. Truthfully, I've been so thrilled with it, I haven't really explored all its options (either amp or effect)

When I use an LP, its usually through the dirty channel, EP booster on, but lowest setting and gain anywhere from 10pm to full on depending on the song. Usually around 1-2pm, rolling the guit volume down if I want to clean it up. I think scoop is on, and the presence is on "auto". I almost always play both guit's on neck, except the LP when I solo nasty and go bridge, or solo mellow on neck

Strat is usually my go to for blues classic rock and fun stuff through the G3 and the LP is mostly hard rock through the amp


----------

